# PyTiVo



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

But will the new Roamio work with PyTiVo? Year after year I use PyTiVo more and more and can't live without it now!


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

crxssi said:


> But will the new Roamio work with PyTiVo? Year after year I use PyTiVo more and more and can't live without it now!


I sooooooo Hope it works with PyTivo.


----------



## Philmatic (Sep 17, 2003)

It's likely that it WILL work, I don't expect any changes in that realm of the software. We will find out tomorrow I imagine.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm sure some of the overnighter shippers will fill in the blanks. As long as the file format and OS use the same build I think we are ok (fingers crossed).


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I can't imagine they would change that part of the software. If they did then they'd need to upgrade TiVo Desktop and they haven't done that in years.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> I can't imagine they would change that part of the software. If they did then they'd need to upgrade TiVo Desktop and they haven't done that in years.


But remember how it seems like they were trying to get rid of TiVo Desktop?


----------



## tatergator1 (Mar 27, 2008)

crxssi said:


> But remember how it seems like they were trying to get rid of TiVo Desktop?


Tivo Desktop Plus still exists, is supported, and available for purchase right now. Tivo killed the free version of TD.

Speculation is that it was a support issue with Windows 8. Windows 8 no longer ships with the necessary MPEG-2 codec, so Tivo would have to provide that with the free version, but since the license fee per user for MPEG-2 is a few bucks, Tivo made the choice to end the Free version, rather than having to worry about paying for codec licensing. TD Plus includes the codecs, so that's not an issue with the paid version.


----------



## mlippert (Apr 3, 2010)

tatergator1 said:


> Speculation is that it was a support issue with Windows 8. Windows 8 no longer ships with the necessary MPEG-2 codec, so Tivo would have to provide that with the free version, but since the license fee per user for MPEG-2 is a few bucks, Tivo made the choice to end the Free version, rather than having to worry about paying for codec licensing. TD Plus includes the codecs, so that's not an issue with the paid version.


Ah, now that makes sense. I hadn't heard that before. Thanks.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

I guess nobody has a Roamio yet to test PyTiVo...


----------



## travisjb (Nov 22, 2008)

I asked this of wmcbrine in another thread yesterday. He apparently has one on order and so I'm sure he'll have some things to say soon. Mine will arrive end of week and I'll update here if that's still necessary.


----------



## BiloxiGeek (Nov 18, 2001)

Mine is scheduled to arrive tomorrow. Assuming the cable card setup goes smoothly I should be able to report on pytivo functions tomorrow evening.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

pyTiVo uses the same basic technology as TiVo Desktop so I'm 99.9% sure it'll work fine. If it didn't then TiVo would have to release an update to TiVo Desktop and there is no sign of that.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

tatergator1 said:


> Tivo Desktop Plus still exists, is supported, and available for purchase right now. Tivo killed the free version of TD.
> 
> Speculation is that it was a support issue with Windows 8. Windows 8 no longer ships with the necessary MPEG-2 codec, so Tivo would have to provide that with the free version, but since the license fee per user for MPEG-2 is a few bucks, Tivo made the choice to end the Free version, rather than having to worry about paying for codec licensing. TD Plus includes the codecs, so that's not an issue with the paid version.


Win 8 doesn't have a free mpeg-2 codec? **** that! I hate my tablet 'cause I have to convert all my .Tivo and mpg recordings to mp4 (264). Does windows 8 seriously not have that? Sorry for the thread derail. My windows boxes are xp and 7.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Win8 doesn't have an MPEG-2 codec unless you install MCE. For a while MCE was free, but now it's a pay option. Part of the reason they separated MCE from the main product is so they didn't have to pay the MPEG-2 license fee for every copy of Windows they sold.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> Win8 doesn't have an MPEG-2 codec unless you install MCE. For a while MCE was free, but now it's a pay option. Part of the reason they separated MCE from the main product is so they didn't have to pay the MPEG-2 license fee for every copy of Windows they sold.


I use mplayer and/or vlc on Linux with the "tainted" repos... so I can play anything. I believe such options are available in MS-Windows, also, although I am not sure since I have never used it to play video before.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

.tivo files are encrypted and can only be played in a player that supports DirectShow. Media Player Classic might work, since it uses DS and has a built in MPEG-2 codec, but VLC wont. There are ways to decrypt .tivo files to standard .mpg or .ts files, but that's an extra step.


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

As would be expected, pyTivo works fine with Roamio Plus (push & pull). Haven't fully tested metadata but at least the basics are fine.


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

Dan203 said:


> .tivo files are encrypted and can only be played in a player that supports DirectShow. Media Player Classic might work, since it uses DS and has a built in MPEG-2 codec, but VLC wont. There are ways to decrypt .tivo files to standard .mpg or .ts files, but that's an extra step.


Yep, I use tivodecode to get rid of the DRM s***t:

http://tivodecode.sourceforge.net/
http://sourceforge.net/projects/tivodecode/


----------



## crxssi (Apr 5, 2010)

moyekj said:


> As would be expected, pyTivo works fine with Roamio Plus (push & pull). Haven't fully tested metadata but at least the basics are fine.


Yay!!!!!!!!! Thanks for checking.


----------



## Surrealone (Dec 8, 2006)

moyekj said:


> As would be expected, pyTivo works fine with Roamio Plus (push & pull). Haven't fully tested metadata but at least the basics are fine.


YESSSSS
this makes me a happy camper and if you are in the MV area you must have COX too.


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

I just pushed an MKV from my computer to the Plus using pytivo. Throughput was 90 mbps over ethernet and 75 over MoCA. Pretty much on par with what I got on the Elite.

Didn't try wireless. That's extremely YMMV anyway.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Is your Ethernet network Gigabit?


----------



## monkeydust (Dec 12, 2004)

Installed pyTivo for the first time today and was able to successfully transfer avi and mkv files to my Plus. Speed of last transfer was 169.43 Mb/s (sending a bunch now... one was 148.36 Mb/s and another was 167.85 Mb/s). I have my house wired cat 6 gigabit router/switches.

Should have installed this sooner w/my Elite as this is much better than dealing with Stream,Baby,Stream or Samsung's AllShare.

EDIT: Interesting... I sent a video to my Elite and it transferred at 54.28 Mb/s. Big difference.

EDIT2: Now that I've transferred all the programs to the Tivos, what a mess...sure could use custom folder creation for organization.

EDIT3: Guess there are some ways to get these shows in folders with tivo desktop or kmttg. Will investigate.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

monkeydust said:


> Installed pyTivo for the first time today and was able to successfully transfer avi and mkv files to my Plus. Speed of last transfer was 169.43 Mb/s (sending a bunch now... one was 148.36 Mb/s and another was 167.85 Mb/s).


Holy ****.



> _Guess there are some ways to get these shows in folders with tivo desktop or kmttg._


Or with pyTivo, yes.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

I use a metadata generator for pyTiVo. I usually can get shows to geoup with the other episodes I have recorded directly, but not always. I think there is some piece of data (show ID?) that has to match for them to group properly.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

seriesID. BTW, the metadata is just a simple text file.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

wmcbrine said:


> seriesID. BTW, the metadata is just a simple text file.


I know but filling it in by hand is a PITA. The program I use uses some sort of online database to download all the info. It's actually quite handy and works fine most of the time. Just sometimes I end up with an episode that's sitting outside the folder the others are in. (I have an episode of Bones like that on my Elite right now)


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I use a metadata generator for pyTiVo. I usually can get shows to geoup with the other episodes I have recorded directly, but not always. I think there is some piece of data (show ID?) that has to match for them to group properly.





wmcbrine said:


> seriesID. BTW, the metadata is just a simple text file.


If the generated metadata file is missing the seriesId, it's probably because it's missing from the TVDB database. In which case, there are a couple of ways to determine what it is and you can either enter it by hand in any of the metadata files from which it is missing or enter it into the TVDB database and recreate the metadata file(s). Then re-pull the episodes.

If you don't mind my asking, which metadata generator program are you using? I have a reason for asking other than idle curiosity.


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> I know but filling it in by hand is a PITA. The program I use uses some sort of online database to download all the info. It's actually quite handy and works fine most of the time. Just sometimes I end up with an episode that's sitting outside the folder the others are in. (I have an episode of Bones like that on my Elite right now)


That's weird. "Bones" definitely should not have that problem. You did "Pull" the episode via pyTivo, correct?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

lpwcomp said:


> That's weird. "Bones" definitely should not have that problem. You did "Pull" the episode via pyTivo, correct?


Yep. I'm on my iPad right now so I can't check the name of the software I use. It,s one with two panes and some icons along the top for TV, Movies, etc...


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I'm assuming it's MetaGenerator?

Scott


----------



## lpwcomp (May 6, 2002)

Dan203 said:


> Yep. I'm on my iPad right now so I can't check the name of the software I use. It,s one with two panes and some icons along the top for TV, Movies, etc...


That sounds like MetaGenerator. Did you use the default of "theTVDB" for source or "TVRage"? Can you post the contents of the metadata file for the recording that does not group properly? I don't usually use MetaGenerator for TV shows (I use a modified version of pyTivoMetaThis), but I'm might be able to help you with this and least have more information for dlfl before sending you off here.


----------

